# A second 15"?



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I am currently running a single 15" inside my car.










I was wondering, is there a way I could put a second 15" in my trunk? Cause I know this box is sort of cramped in there, with those goddamn shitty bars which close and open the trunk lid. Is there a way to like remove or "lessen" those bars to create more space. I just need more BASS!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Sorry guys, I didnt realize how much space I actually had. I just went outside and measure my trunk and the box I have now, and it looks like it should fit. Any comments or something on adding another 15? cool.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

First, turn the subs around, you'll get better bass. But, if you really want 2 15's, you wouldn't be able to turn them around cause I know 2 would definitely not fit facing out. I say, when it comes to subs, you can never have enough.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You might get them to fit if you make a custom box. I dont know how, but it can happen.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey man, do like I did, take out the spare tire and get the exact measurements and get somebody to make you a box, or make one yourself. Who uses the spare anyways??? You'll get awesome results, and be able to fit 2 15's easily.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

mirrortints, I had the sub facing the other way when I first put it in, but I didnt notice if being louder than it is now. It just made the trunk rattle a lot more. I know bass gets louder the farther it travels, hence when it hits the trunk and then comes into the cabin it should be louder, but I didnt hear a difference, but I may be wrong. My dad wont let me get rid of the spare tire, so I cant go with taking it out.

Plus, I made that box myself. 

And you are right, you can never have enough.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

FIRST OFF... TURN THE SUB AROUND (like someone else mentioned)
its not a coincidence that everyone that wins dB trophies *INCLUDING MYSELF* faces subs towards trunk
SECONDLY... why 1 15???
unless you listen to three 6 mafia ALL THE TIME i wouldn't have gone with a 15"
tooooo deep... I have 2 12"s, just got dynamat trunk kit...
havent tested the dB's yet, but it should be higher than the 149.00 I had 
did i mention thats louder than a concert, and a jet plane?!?!


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Well shit, if you didn't notice a difference, put a second one in there, but just think about that spare tire box. Listen, do this, put a hook on ur back seat to hold the spare up, then you have ur spare, plus you can make the spare tire box. Very easy solution!!!


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

YEAH, THAT TIRE WILL LOOK REALLY GOOD IN THERE 
^not really

i took out my spare (can't use the damn thing with 18"s anyway)
I also mounted my amp on the back end of my rear seat.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I wanted deep bass. Thats why I choose a 15. Everyone and their grandma gets 12's, and I kinda wanted to get away with that (Same reason I got my car) And I have already mentioned that I didnt notice too much of a difference and that only the trunk rattled more. Once I fat mat my car, then I might turn it around again.

Thanks for all the great input though. Ill sure be rocking the neighborhood with 2 15"s soon.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

12’s produce more punchy hard-hitting bass. 15’s hit much lower frequencies and improvise really deep bass. I can totally understand wanting to use 15” woofers as apposed to 12’s, but what I really want to know is why one 15” sub is insufficient. 
I mean, you can hear one 15" sub about 10 blocks away, do you really want to be herd for 15 blocks. 

My reasoning is perhaps 2 15’s is over kill; perhaps a different sub enclosure or different sub setup (like adding an 8 or 10) would help. Maybe a better amp or x-over or EQ would do the trick. 
From my own experience it would be insane to recommend a second 15” woofer and I can only guess at what results make you seriously believe you need a second.

So, with little to go on I can only recommend you fine tune your system first and tryout as many different configurations as possible before investing in absolute mayhem!

Good Luck

Seth


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Try porting your 15" before you go with two 15"s.

I have 2 ported 15"s in my Sentra. Yeah its loud as hell, but having your ears ring permanantly isnt good. I am moving down to a single sealed 15". I cant stand the amount of air that they move. The loud bass is ok, but the air flexing my ear drums hurts...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Honest Bob, how big are your boxes for the 2 15"? How do you have enough space for two ported boxes, do you have any pics? And anyways, I wouldnt really play it loud when Im in the car. Im thinking of attending competitions and stuff, and just for knowing that I could beat other people on the streets with a better system, and getting the word out on Adire Audio Subs since they are a newcomer on the market.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

what subs are you running anyway? u said something about adire so what do you have a tempest? u must be a nutso bass head if you think one 15 inch brahma in a car as little as a sentra is insufficient and you need a catscan if you got a tumult and that isn't suffiecent. have you heard anything about that apocolypse adire is supposed to be releasing next spring.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

SuperFro, I have an Adire Audio "Tempest". Its 15" version aside from the very expensive Brahma. I guess you could call me a Bass Head. I have the space, I have the money, why not? (Right..)


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Hey, I know Dan, the president of Adire Audio. His company is based here in downtown Seattle. Great guy excellent product and very helpful people!

If I were looking for advice, I would recommend contacting the company and asking them what kinds of enclosures they recommend for your setup. Also, I would ask if they could send you some speaker box specs. You might get lucky and they'll send you out some speaker box plans or something.

Keep searching and good luck.

Seth


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well sell save up 500 dollars and get a tumult. that motherfucker will vibrate your head off. and oh yeah i know my adire shit. the shiva,tempest and maelstrom are just 12,15 and 18 version of the same sub. I'll bet if you get a 15 inch brahma and port it you would be satisfied. but i take back my tumult statement. dont get that unless you plan on getting a roll cage and maybe plexiglass windows because thats a evil monster that only crazy mofo's like me would want. and the brahma series arent really that expensive when you consider what you get. they are on the same level ad jl w7's, eclipse titaniums and thoroughly exceed that square woofer bullshit.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

With 2 15's you might want to consider completely ditching your box, sealing your trunk and using an infinite air baffle as the box (i.e. the sealed trunk becomes the speaker box) I plan on mounting between 2 and 4 12's here soon and i plan on using an infinite air baffle configuration for them, simply because it frees up an enourmous amount fo space in your trunk to get the show look going.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I dont have any pics of my two 15"s, but it was a bitch to get it in. Had to cut the box in half to fit it. I am no expert at boxes and their sizes. So I dont want to be misleading you. The in the forums over at http://www.caraudiotalk.com. Sandt is an Adire freak, and sometimes Dan pops in. They can help you more than I could.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, 2 15's!!! dammm, turn that sh*t around and you'll blow the trunk door clear off, LOL. I'm thinking of either doing 2 10's or 2 12s in my trunk. 

Just had to add my comment to this


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *man, 2 15's!!! dammm, turn that sh*t around and you'll blow the trunk door clear off, LOL. I'm thinking of either doing 2 10's or 2 12s in my trunk.
> 
> Just had to add my comment to this  *


Yeah, 2 15"s is a bit insane. I am moving down two a single 15" as soon as the holidays are over.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

MY boy at work was running tow Kicker Comp. 15s in his camry....It took up hiw whole entire trunk completely....

The bass was just too much for me --he barely turned it up and my head was pounding....

I def. reccomend playing with your 1 15 a little more to get that right sound that U most likey can get....B4 getting another 15.


----------

